# Making a list, checking it twice, gonna find out whose naughty, to hell with being nice.



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 4, 2010)

[yt]vzJqkfGUsQ8[/yt]





*Making my Christmas list early......
(Note: contains skimpy outfits, and may offend those offended by such things, so don't watch it if that's the case. Danke)*


----------



## seasoned (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't believe you would post something like this.............

*Ok wife is gone, she walked in as I was getting toward the end, so I had to play the game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

Because of the interuption, I had to, watch it again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. Does this make me naughty enough.................


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 4, 2010)

ROFL!

I'm actually watching it n taking notes for an upcoming shoot with 2 models.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 4, 2010)

Have them all scrubbed and sent to my tent ... in fact, skip the scrubbing :angel:


----------



## The Last Legionary (Dec 4, 2010)

My kind of girls.
Naked, or nearly so.
Nothing like the People of Walmart.


----------



## teekin (Mar 2, 2011)

It's those "off menu" items that Santa's wishing for isn't it? Are those lumps of coal in your pants or are you just happy to see me? What, you want me to sit on your lap and tell you what I want ?:lookie: Oooowwwww, Santa!


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 7, 2011)

ACDC music and hot women.
I like.


----------

